# Project Eco Planet



## Dodacar (28. März 2013)

Bin im Internet auf das schöne Spiel "Project Eco Planet" gestoßen.
Für eine Closed-Beta ist das Spiel schon sehr weit. Statt PVP gibt es Co-op.
Gut über die Story kann man Streiten, aber spätestens seit Wall-E will doch jeder das Universum vom Müll befreien. 

Spielewebsite: http://pep.12eier.com/
Closed-Beta Keys werden immer wieder hier verteilt: http://www.facebook.com/ProjectEcoPlanet

Und hier noch der Teaser zum Spiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWH6vkdCv_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

